

Show HN: Draw Something Solver - negamax
http://dsolver.com
Created a small program over the weekend. Had a great time surprising and surpassing all my friends.
======
negamax
Created a small program over the weekend. Had so much fun in beating,
surprising all my friends in the popular game :)

